# Flüssigfolie



## chr1z (22. Sep. 2007)

Hi all

Spiele mit dem Gedanken unseren Bachlauf/Filter mit Flüssigfolie zu streichen.
Wie viel Flüssigfolie benötigt man den für die Fläche von ca 1,10m lang, 70cm breit und 70 cm tief.
Reicht dafür ein 5 Liter Eimer?
Möchte 3x streichen.
Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

dankeschön


----------



## Ping (23. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Flüssigfolie*

Hallo chr1z

Schau mal hier vorbei
http://www.euro-teich.de/index.php/cat/c204_Fl-ssigfolie.html
Mit dem Gedanken habe ich auch schon gespielt.Berichte bitte mal über deine Erfahrungen damit 
Danke Tobi


----------



## Annett (23. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Flüssigfolie*

Moin,

hier gibts noch ganz frisch eingestellte Erfahrungen mit der Flüssigfolie.
Vielleicht bekommst Du ja per PN mehr raus oder fragst ihn mal, ob er hier im Thema was dazu schreibt?! 


Die Suchfunktion sollte einiges mit dem Begriff ausspucken.


----------



## koimen (23. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Flüssigfolie*

Hallo chr1z

Hier ist eine weiter Variante von Flüssigfolie zum ansehen.

Mein Teich ist auch mit diesem Material erstellt. Hatte zum Glück diese Flüssigfolie gefunden da mein Teich betoniert ist aber  in der Formgebung total uneben für normale Teichfolie. Impermax hat den Vorteil das es mit einem Roller wie Farbe aufgetragen werden kann auf jede Form. 
Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Produkt. Es hat aber auch bei mir Blasen gegeben (habe kein Humidity Primer benutzt). Mein Teich ist aber bis jetzt Dicht da betoniert. Ich brauchte einfach was wo wegen der starken alkalischen Absonderung gegen den Beton darauf gestrichen werden kann und trotzdem Faltenfrei ist!! Habe eine 9seitige Anleitung bei interesse .....vielleicht findest Du aber bei www.sibo.nl diese (ist auch auf Deutsch zu lesen) ist die Vertretung steht klein drauf auf der letzten Seite.


----------



## Eugen (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Flüssigfolie*

Hi,
ich habe gerade meinen neuen "Bach" (ist eigentlich eine lange Wanne) mit Silolack gestrichen. Silolack ist von der Zusammensetzung nix anderes als diese Flüssigfolie,kostet aber nur ein Drittel. ( 30 Liter haben 36.- gekostet )
Die Verarbeitung mit einer Rolle od. Pinsel ist optimal.
Blasen wirft der Silolack bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung während des Streichens. Der Verbrauch liegt bei ca. 250 gr. pro Quadratmeter.
Unbedingt mit Handschuhen arbeiten ! Ansonsten mit Pflanzenöl die Haut reinigen. (geht ganz gut !)


----------

